# Installationsfehler bei Ubuntu



## Arantis (27. Juni 2006)

Huhu zusammen!

ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich habe ein Laptop: 
Compaq Presario 1230
Cyrix Prozessor MMX 233mhz
64mb ram
2 gb festplatte...

nun da würde ich gerne linux ubuntu installieren (momentan Windows XP)
Ich boote von der CD und komme in das Menü ... wenn ich nun Installation klicke kommt nach ein paar sekunden folgender Fehler:

[4294667.296000] ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP

Busybox v.1.01 (Debian 1:1.01ubuntu3) Built-in-shell (ash)
Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands

/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off

und dann kommt der Cursor und das wars.... 

weiß jemand was ich noch machen kann ich habe einfach keine AHnung mehr was ich machen soll 

grüße
Patrick


----------



## deepthroat (27. Juni 2006)

Hi.

Ich denke du solltest mal versuchen ohne ACPI zu booten. Beim Menü muss es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit geben die Option "pci=noacpi" anzugeben. Vermutlich indem du erstmal die richtige Option auswählst und dann in die Befehlszeile noch diese Option hinzufügst bevor du  die Eingabetaste drückst. Wenn das nicht reicht versuch mal "acpi=off".

Gruß


----------

